# Blood In Brettonia - Interest Check



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

This is an interest check to see who out there would like to do a Warhammer Fantasy Conquest roleplay that is set in the fair land of Brettonia. To give more interaction between players each of the armies will have a minimum of 3 players in it that will be its leaders, depending on how many people will join will depend on how many different races there will be. For any more information then feel free to pm me or post a message here and i will reply. Thank you for your time.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

hi just wondering

what is warhammer fantasy conquest?

what armies are involved?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Well I'm just guessing here, but I think it's a Conquest RP set in Warhammer Fantasy. Just a guess though 

Count me as interested though, I'd love to see another Conquest RP around the forum!


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

dumb question but, ive never done a conquest rp so...

whats a conquest rp?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

This is a conquest RP.

Each player controls a "nation" and each turn your write what your armies/diplomats do. At least that's how I do it!


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

Holy shit that looks complicated

meh 

i shall be a skaven warlord!!!

(can i be a skaven warlord?)


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

All Warhammer Fantasy races (including Chaos Dwarves for those who have the Throne of Tamukhan) other than Lizardmen will be avaliable for the roleplay though not all races will be in it due to needing atleast 3 players per race.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Everyone, DE team up!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

How would it work with three players controlling each nation? Isn't that relying heavily on the fact that the players will work together?


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Three players per nation will help keep up interaction between all of the players. Each player is a leader in an overall Grand Army which is made up of those 3 + 1 NPC overall leader UNLESS the three can somehow agree on who will be the overall general of the army. For Skaven, Orcs+Goblins and Dark Elves an overall leader is generally going to be the one who is going to probably get killed so someone else can take over so for those its up to you if you risk it.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll be interested in seeing how this works.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

My only worry would be if nobody wants to play the same race. It is something i would love to take part in but seeing as my favorite race (Dwarves) is not all that popular, i would worry about whether or not i would get enough players for my race.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

See I was thinking as joining as a Dwarf purely because they're great to RP


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

WOOD ELVES MOFO!!! Anyway, I would love to join but seriously doubt that I have the time or commitment to do so. Sorry...


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

just letting you guys im happy to join any of the following

Skaven
Empire
High Elves
Orcs and Goblins


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

There is no maybe option, but that is my vote. I have my hands full with a few other RPs and I need to make sure I'm on top of all my uni work and I can't say I know anything close to as much about fantasy as I do about 40k, but a few armies interest me.

Basically, if I can find time to RP and research, I'll likely join. But as I say, it's a maybe from me.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

count me interested in the following:
.chaos warriors
.dwarves
.brettonia
.skaven
maybe some others if players needed


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Sounds neat. I'd probably take a spin as the Warriors of Chaos, Vampire Counts, or Dark Elves.

But if need be could easily play as the Brettonians, Imperials, or even the Wood Elves.


----------

